# Scrog Buckets



## SpiritualHippie (Oct 11, 2014)

So historically I have scrogged in a cabinet for the first number of years.  Eventually I built a small growroom and had a screen mounted on a turnable scrog frame.  

Well my new place is only 500 sq/ft.  No room to grow inside.  Last year I was having the itch and decided to toss a few seeds in to germinate and see what I could grow on my deck.  I love to scrog, so how the heck to I do this outside and have my scrog portable?

I came up with the idea of mounting a screen directly onto a bucket.  I had no idea this was going to change scrogging for me permanently.  This setup offers multiple advantages

1.  My scrog is portable
2.  I can get to the underside of the canopy so easily now.  Training is a breeze.
3.  My screen is < 6 inches from the soil.

These shots were from last years grow.  My only complaint is I actually need bigger screens  

View attachment 2013-10-26 12.03.33 (Small).JPG


View attachment 2013-10-26 12.03.45 (Small).JPG


View attachment 2013-10-26 12.08.06 (Small).JPG


View attachment 2014-08-18 18.51.50 (Small).JPG


View attachment 2013-09-16 12.43.22 (Small).JPG


----------

